
Chernobyl with Zero Tourists - EB-Barrington
https://yomadic.com/chernobyl-tour-open-selfdrive/
======
alexdw_mgzi
Many years ago, a woman named Elena rode through this area on a motorcycle and
documented quite a bit of it:
[http://kiddofspeed.com/](http://kiddofspeed.com/)

I have always found pictures of the decaying remnants of human settlements to
be fascinating. This series of pictures is great!

